# Opinion please: Do you use gas stabilizer? Yes or No?



## gmccall

Hi Guys,

With the price of gas these days, I am seriously pondering the use of a "gas stabilizer". 

Normally in the fall I try to use up all my summer gas, and empty the tanks of my gas engines before storing my machines for the winter. It's a bit of a pain.

I have heard some good comments on using stabilizers, but I'm not sold yet. I've always tried to use fresh fuel.

What do you do, and do you approve of stabilizers?

Regards,
Mac


----------



## Archdean

Yes and yes and absolutely!

Have used Sta-bil for years!!


----------



## Live Oak

Mac, I running gas that has been treated with Stabil mixed 2 oz. to 2.5 gallons for when I put my gas powered equipment up for the season. I also treat my off road ag diesel with Stabil as well. Seems to make a big difference with respect to preventing the carbs from gumming up while setting until the next season. I don't like the idea of running the carb and fuel system dry as this can sometimes lead to shrunking gaskets and seals that can leak or cause problems later as well as the gumming up issue.

I recently noticed that on the older bottles of Stablil is says you can use it for diesel as well but the most recent bottles I purchased no longer list diesel as a fuel to add it to.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Just like archdean I also use sta-bil but it smells weird if you spill it


----------



## Eddinberry

Absolutely!!!

Sta-Bil every fall, goes into the steel Gas tanks of the Motorcycles.

Without fuel in the tanks, condensation would allow the tanks to rust.

Without the stabilizer, the fuel would need to be removed in the spring, instead of burned.

Not to mention the varnishing that would take place, choking Jets,float needles, and Magnetti Marelli injectors.


Same goes for the Tools.

Rust is more damaging than old fuel.
I store 'em wet, and add the STA-Bil.

It works, even if the degraded fuel dosn't run as well as fresh in the spring.

One tank full, and it's back to fresh.

No carb rebuilding/degunking, no headaches.

Rebuild/degunk a Mikuni or Dell-orto one time, and the 5 bucks per bottle is CHEAP!!!!!!!

Fired up the Ducati this afternoon. 
The smell was funny because of the Sta-bil, but she sounded the same as when she was stored last October.

Can't wait to burn that tank full out. 

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

have we answered your questions so we can move this thread?


----------



## Paul5388

If you actually have gasoline and not gasohol, you can get by with leaving the fuel in the system with a fuel stabilizer. Most states have mandated at least 10% ethyl alcohol in the fuel you buy and that is a quick death for many fuel lines.

My MS180C Stihl chainsaw had to have new fuel lines when it was 1 1/2 years old, just because I left fuel with stabilizer in the system. Now I drain the tank and run it dry after every use.


----------



## rubadub

Stabil in everything but my daily driver, I can't ever remember replacing a spark plug or touching a carb in the last twenty years.

I put it in my implements year round.

Those would be.

chainsaw
weedeater
leafblower
3 JD garden tractors
2 toro snowblowers
edger
pressure washer
honda ruckus scooter
rototiller

And my pickup has some gas with stabil in it from 4 years ago, probably 1/4 or 1/3 of the tank is 4 year old gas, and it starts right up and runs perfect.

Rob


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Briggs and stratton makes a good stabilizer part #5041 . But here is a link to storing your engines after season from B&S 

Storing Your Equipment - Briggs & Stratton


----------



## captchas

stabilizer is a most do at all times with the high grain content gas we most use now. the octane rateing starts to fall after about a month in storage with out it.

my personal mix per 5 gallon can is a shot glass of stabilizer, carb cleaner and 2 of atf to help lube the valve guides.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Another 2 yeses!


----------



## ironhat

Is there a difference between the two Sta-bils? Do you use the red one with gasoline and the blue-green one for gasahol due to the affinity it for water in the atmosphere?


----------



## Peacher79

I use stabil in any gas engine that sits for more than two weeks between uses. I never use gas with ethanol as alcohol draws water and creates problems. My boat has been stored for periods of up to a year with no problems...Knock on wood..... 
__________________


----------



## IH farm boy

i use sea foam in all my stuff i mix it right in with the two stroke gas works great for stabilizer and keeps your engines and fuel systems squeeky clean especially two strokes keeps all the gunk out of the crank case , and keeps the gas fresh one a of the few multi use products that really work , and works as a oil aditive as well


----------



## ironhat

IH farm boy said:


> i use sea foam in all my stuff <snip>



I can't find this product! It's not in any of the Big Box automotive stores such as, Advance Auto and Auto Zone. frown


----------



## briggs

ironhat said:


> I can't find this product! It's not in any of the Big Box automotive stores such as, Advance Auto and Auto Zone. frown


I i think you can buy it at walmart


----------



## grnspot110

I used to use Sta-Bil,have gone to Seafoam for the last few years. Sta-Bil has a shelf-life, not sure Seafoam does. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Mickey

Have used Sat-bil for yrs in all equipment that sits over the winter months. Also goes for the motorhome. Gasohol his been the norm here for at least a decade.

Never an issue with anything and I don't drain the tanks. I use the reg Sta-bil.

The 2-cycle engines start and run normal after sitting unused for at least 6mo/yr, same for engines in the 2 GT's and tiller with no issues for the MH and the genset in it.


----------



## IH farm boy

sea foam does not have a shelf life as far as i know ive looked all over the bottle on them , its pretty comom around here, all of our parts stores handle it , and our farm fleet , do you have tractor supply stores or or farm strores almsot any one ihve been to handles it


----------



## Waldershrek

Dad taught me when I was just young to use Sta-Bil in all out gas motors.


----------



## johnnytyler

I use both staybil and seafoam.


----------



## SCHSJR

YES - Stabil (marine formula - most station/distributors say 10% ethanol) in everything that MIGHT sit for more than 2 or so weeks with same gas in it. 

Every time I get gas/fuel in a jug I treat it. Make sure you seal any jug air tight too. You don't want the gas to evaporate off the volatiles. Also, try to minimize the severity of temperature ranges it will experience.

I also like to add a little Seafoam to older gas too. And shake it; mix it up gently (turn jug over swirl it etc). I shake just about everything exceptions: beer, wine, and coke (and unless it says not to shake it).


----------



## SCHSJR

If Stabil use to suggest adding to Diesel and now doesn't is probably that it may contain more than 15 PPM Sulfer and could possibly increase Sulfer content in Diesel fuel above the EPA allowable 15 PPM.

Since you would probably be adding it to offroad diesel its probably ok but I would check with them. It might not be all that compatiable with bio additives which alot of distributors are adding to increase lubricity to minimum standards.

Many Diesel additives will increase stabilization of fuel and should be added to Diesel that is stored. Today's Diesel doesn't stay as fresh as Diesel refined 20 yrs ago.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive never used it before- never really needed to- now that gas is pretty crappy i might- ive used lucas oil gas stabilizer- seems pretty good. Usually i can fill 3 gas cans and have them last a year in the fleet - before the ethanol.

I dont winterize my tractors ( other then pulling the batteries- sometimes ill drain the gas back out) because we really dont have a 'winter ' in the south. I fire em up and run em around every month.


----------



## Jerry/MT

gmccall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With the price of gas these days, I am seriously pondering the use of a "gas stabilizer".
> 
> Normally in the fall I try to use up all my summer gas, and empty the tanks of my gas engines before storing my machines for the winter. It's a bit of a pain.
> 
> I have heard some good comments on using stabilizers, but I'm not sold yet. I've always tried to use fresh fuel.
> 
> What do you do, and do you approve of stabilizers?
> 
> Regards,
> Mac


I use Stabil in all our ranch gas.


----------



## DevilDog

I prefer Seafoam, keeps the carb nice and clean and stabilizes the stuff they are calling gas these days.


----------



## Bones

I have used Sta-Bil for many years and it does make a difference come spring time. I have used it in 4 and 2 stroke engines with good results. One motor I forgot to treat with Sta-Bil a few years ago. I had to take the Carb apart and clean it to get the engine running again in the spring.

I find if you top off the tank with fresh gas before you start the engine in the spring, it seems to start a little easier. I think this is due to the more volitile/lighter components of the fuel evaporating sooner.


----------



## yooper

I reside in the northern climes. The only stuff I've ever added to fuel is Heat. My Case sits with untreated gas for months at a time and starts in the coldest months with the aid of a hair dryer to warm up the intake manifold. I believe most petroleum companies treat their fuel (they store it in reserve like everyone else). My feather lite weedeater sits throughout the winter (5-6 months) with untreated fuel. I have owned it for over 10 years and use it alot in the summer months. It starts every spring no problem.


----------



## kbowley

Marvel Mystery Oil and Sea-Foam combo premixed when i fill my five gallon jugs. Stabil is also a great choice and it works.


----------



## nikdfish

I always add stabil to the jugs when they're filled & label with the fill date. When using, I fill equipment from the oldest first. I keep a bit of gas on hand to accomodate emergency generator use (stored well seperate from house & garage). If anything gets close to 12 months in storage, it gets put in the truck. I've been doing this for about 8 years now with no issues...

Nick


----------



## Argee

yooper said:


> I reside in the northern climes. The only stuff I've ever added to fuel is Heat. My Case sits with untreated gas for months at a time and starts in the coldest months with the aid of a hair dryer to warm up the intake manifold. I believe most petroleum companies treat their fuel (they store it in reserve like everyone else). My feather lite weedeater sits throughout the winter (5-6 months) with untreated fuel. I have owned it for over 10 years and use it alot in the summer months. It starts every spring no problem.


I agree! I've used it and see no real difference.


----------



## bpenderjd

Yes I use it in the machines that I will use in the winter and as well I add some to my machines that will be parked for the winter but then I run them out of gas (double insurance).

bpenderjd new member 5 minutes ago


----------



## JoeBuyer

No, I just use ethanol free. I am in a moderate climate.


----------



## wjjones

I use it for the purpose of keeping the carbs from getting gummed up I am not sure if it helps with the ethanol gas, or not. I have burnt ethanol gas in mine for 7 years, and it still runs fine so I guess it helps with the stabil in the fuel. We only have 2 stations to buy non- ethanol fuel at, and they are way out of the way to have to go to. I just buy the gas with 10% ethanol, and use stabil with it, and it seems to be working I havent replaced any fuel lines, or carb issues, etc.


----------



## UncleJoe

I've used sta-bil. I don't know what sea-foam is. About 6 years ago I found the _*Pri*_ family of products. I've read reviews that claim it will keep fuel stable up to 10 years. It comes in Pri-D (diesel) and Pri-G (gasoline). Pri-D can be used in gas but Pri-G can NOT be used in diesel.

16oz of Pri to 256gal of fuel for the initial treatment then add 2oz per year for long term storage.


----------



## pogobill

For all of my equipment, I treat all of my gas, all of the time. I don't burn a lot of fuel, and some of the tractors sit for a spell. I also don't use the small gear on a regular basis like the push mower, weed whacker and chainsaws, but I do use them now and again so I treat all my gas cans before I fill them up. Haven't had any troubles since I started doing it. Works for me.


----------



## film495

yup, learned the hard way. used to run a few older outboard motors that were project motors I got working. one year I basically took one apart and rebuilt it when trying to get it started in the spring. The were seasonally stored at a camp for winter. just would not go the next spring. after a long while, I figured the only thing I didn't check was the gas. sure enough as soon as I used fresh gas from antother tank it cranked right up. it is hassle to get rid of old gas so anything I store gets the additive ... I still laugh at how much of a headache this was. I belive this particular gas was 2 stroke mix.


----------



## bpenderjd

I just repaired an old rototiller with dark orange gas in it. Here is the you tube link
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_F3lqt2oOQ[/ame]

Bruce


----------



## SCHSJR

Recently started buying TruFuel or other synthetic canned gas for mixed gas application. They are suppose to have 5 yrs shelf life. Not for everyday use but for storage. For everyday use I use nonethanol gas with some stabil and high quality 2stoke mix with stabilizers too. When I go to store for a long time. I burn up all regular gas or pour out then add enough in tank to run it a while and clear the carbs out of gas with the synthetic. 

I try and run non ethanol fuel in all my small engines with Stabil, and Startron Fuel enzyme additive.

Diesel I add biocide and Stabil Diesel formula if its going to sit any appreciable length of time.


----------



## ironhat

I used to use Sta-bil but now they say that it's not enough. So, I found Stytron enzymatic fuel treatment and they told me that it's not enough. WTHeck?! And, unleaded ethanol free? You may as well be asking for moon cheese. Where's this all going to end. And, THAT's coming too!!


----------



## SCHSJR

Pure-gas.org use to list stations with ethanol free gas. Not as up to date as it use to be. Can usually find it around lakes and rivers with people wanting it for their boats. Marina's usually have it at the dock.

Nothing will make gas last forever but with fresh gas, Stabil, and Startron do help it last longer.


----------



## snowman17

I use Sta-Bil sometimes, particularly if I know something will set for a while, but sometimes it doesn't happen. The only problem I've had was a stuck needle valve in the snowblower carb. On the other hand, my grandfather has had lots of problems with fuel going bad and messing up carburetors.


----------



## Sledge740

What gets me is without the government subsidizing grain prices, ethenal would be more expensive. If they didn't buy all the grain maybe livestock feed would go down in price.


----------



## ironhat

Is Sea-foam sold at any of the major BOX stores - HD, Lowes, NAPA, etc? I don't seem to be able to locate it.


----------



## UncleJoe

ironhat said:


> And, unleaded ethanol free? You may as well be asking for moon cheese.


Don't know where in S.C. Pa you're located but I get ethanol free gas at the Gulf station in Camp Hill (Lower Allen Township). It's located at the corner of Simpson Ferry Rd and N. Saint Johns Church Rd.

Here is a map of ethanol free stations in Pa.

http://www.buyrealgas.com/Pennsylvania.html


----------



## ironhat

Unclejoe, follow I-81 S to the last service station on the map and that puts you within 10 miles of my house. Incidentally, that station has been closed for about a year. Moon cheese anyone?


----------



## UncleJoe

ironhat said:


> Incidentally, that station has been closed for about a year.


Thanks. I sent that info to the site so they can change it on the map.


----------



## Halifax

Last year I finally had enough. Never used any of the stuff, and I would need to remove the carbs of the almost everything and clean them out. Last year we lost power, so I pulled out the generator, put some fresh gas in and pulled the cord. After several pulls, ether, busted knuckle, choice words I finally got it running enough to get some lights.. Next day I got everything cleaned out, tank, carb, busted knuckle.. I put a good dose of Sta-bil in with fresh gas and ran it. The generator sat there for a good 9 months. until we lost power again. I was not looking forward to this again. Went out gave it 1 pull and wow. No words, busted knuckles, ether... I use it in everything now.


----------



## film495

used 2 year old gas that was 2 stroke mix with stabil in it this weekend. gas was bought in 2012. started up - motor ran fine. I was worried because it was not just last seasons gas, but the year before. Wonder how long gas will actually last with the stabil added?


----------



## z445guy

In my two stroke stuff i use tru fuel or any of the ethinal free two stroke mix , two of my 2 stroke stuff is listed for 50 hours on the emissions stuff had blower and weed wacker checked by the local echo dealer and they said this stuff is like brand new inside keep doing what your doinf and stuff at work i mix till end of season then i buy three cases,of the tru fuel for the rest of the year in September october and store the stuff that way same with the last cut with my mower


----------



## z445guy

Gotta love ethanol free gas it smells like race fuel


----------



## willys55

I leave nothing with fuel in it, I let them run till the fumes are no more


----------



## z445guy

Willy55 that could be bad too , u had ethonal based fuel in stuff seals screw up


----------



## willys55

been doing it for 30 plus years, no issues yet, I do add lead to the gas when I buy it


----------



## sixbales

NO. 

If you know that you are not going to use a given machine for quite some time, drain the gas out of the tank and then run the engine till it quits. It will be ready to go next time you need it. 

As an example, I have a Troy Bilt tiller that I use once a year. I drain the fuel and refill when I'm ready to use it again. Put gas in the tank and it starts with one pull. 

A gas powered generator is another example. Mine has an electric starter and starts readily when I put gas in it.


----------



## SkiSmuggs

While I believe in running the tanks dry, it isn't always easy so I use Archoil AR6200 in all fuel containers which is a combustion catalyst, stabilizer, lubricant and cleaner. It restored a chain saw, weed wacker and generator that had all been hard to start and/or ran poorly. 
http://www.archoil.com/ar6000-fuel-treatments/


----------



## WJBMF35

We run marine grade Stabil, never had an issue with a carb or lines ever.


----------



## Bushpig

On a similar note depending on what year your tractor is, (for those older than 1978), you should be running lead addative. The old gas engines required this to lubricate the valve guides. So, that being said. Not sure how different addatives mixed together would treat your system.


----------



## z445guy

Yes I use stabilizer in my gas stuff and I start before I stop using everything for the year I do this routine with my snowblower and it never failed me yet and I bring any un stabilized fuel to my friends garage who got a waste oil furnace so he can burn it 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## dr03773

I used to use Sta-Bil, but for the last 10+ years I have been using Startron. I think Sta-Bil now has a product to deal with gasohol issues but I have had really good luck with Startron so I will stick with it. I have also used it in my auto restoration business for treating stale fuel when it is not practical to drain it all out.


----------



## z445guy

Willys55 never heard about the lead substitute to gas to stabilize it how does that work 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55

I use the lead additive so that my 55 Willys doesn't ping when I drive it....I never needed stabilizer because I never leave fuel in anything when it is being stored for the off season


----------



## z445guy

Oh ok now i get it ,i wonder what happened to those kids from sweden who wanted to redsign the acceries market for trucks Willy 55 guess they got pissed from the truth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## willys55

more than likely


----------



## z445guy

Funny how i was told i waz being. Negative and had a tude to go with it just for speakinf the truth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## PJ161

This is what I use in my diesels all year. I can actually get a couple more hours running time from the same amount of fuel. The engines seem to run smoother with a little less laboring under a load. PJ


----------



## Guest

For gasoline engines, the killer is ethanol. I only burn that in my car. Tractor, mower and yard tools all get regular gasoline with NO ethanol. No problems with "old" gas.


----------



## PJ161

Graysonr said:


> For gasoline engines, the killer is ethanol. I only burn that in my car. Tractor, mower and yard tools all get regular gasoline with NO ethanol. No problems with "old" gas.


Fortunately here in Oklahoma we can buy non ethanol gas with no problem and also farm use diesel (no road tax).


----------



## z445guy

ironhat said:


> I can't find this product! It's not in any of the Big Box automotive stores such as, Advance Auto and Auto Zone. frown






Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## z445guy

ironhat said:


> I can't find this product! It's not in any of the Big Box automotive stores such as, Advance Auto and Auto Zone. frown


Advanced auto ,auto zone oriellys walmart ,Napa they all sell seafoam 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## dr03773

I use StarTron enzyme fuel treatment. I have found it to be superior to Stabil in every way. It can also be added to old stale gas so it can be used. It has saved me a lot of headaches in instances where a customer has brought in a vehicle with stale fuel in the tank. After treating with StartTon and topping it off with fresh fuel it can be safely used instead of have to deal with trying to dispose of it. I have even used it on gas that was 10 plus years old. After filtering it and treating it I ran it through my lawnmower. It keeps your fuel system clean and prevents a lot of ethanol issues caused by absorption of water and phase separation. the enzyme component breaks down gunk and allows it to be carried away and burned off as opposed to a solvent which doesn't actually transform contaminants. No affiliation just a very satisfied customer. You can find it (usually) at WalMart and many parts stores. They also offer Diesel treatments.


----------



## Dax

I have just bought a 1997 JD STX38 and it takes a while to start. It starts okay, just turns over for a while. Mind you it was very cold when I got it, and it had been garaged through the winter. I thought I would run a cleaner through it to see if it helps before the using it in the summer.

I have read about Sea Foam, and was thinking of buying Sea Foam Fuel Cleaner set. details of the “claimed“ benefits below. My main concern is not damaging the lil guy after I just got it! So any advice gratefully received!


----------



## pogobill

Read the directions on the bottle and go ahead. I put seafoam in all or most of my gas powered gear, as well and a shot of fuel stabilizer as per manufacturers recommendations. I do the mixing in a 20L fuel can so all my fuel is mixed and ready to go.


----------



## pogobill

Being a 1997, it may need a valve adjustment and a tune up as well, but try the sea foam first to see how it goes.


----------



## Dax

pogobill said:


> Read the directions on the bottle and go ahead. I put seafoam in all or most of my gas powered gear, as well and a shot of fuel stabilizer as per manufacturers recommendations. I do the mixing in a 20L fuel can so all my fuel is mixed and ready to go.


Thanks for that! Will do!


----------



## Dax

pogobill said:


> Being a 1997, it may need a valve adjustment and a tune up as well, but try the sea foam first to see how it goes.


Thanks pogobil! I will give it a try!


----------



## sixbales

Forbes Best Rated Fuel Stabilizers for 2022 (Seafoam is rated way down the list):









The Best Fuel Stabilizers For 2022


Fuel stabilizers keep gasoline fresh in a car stored three months or longer. They’re especially important in E10 and E15 gasoline laced with ethanol.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Dax

sixbales said:


> Forbes Best Rated Fuel Stabilizers for 2022 (Seafoam is rated way down the list):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Fuel Stabilizers For 2022
> 
> 
> Fuel stabilizers keep gasoline fresh in a car stored three months or longer. They’re especially important in E10 and E15 gasoline laced with ethanol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Thanks Sixbales!


----------



## pogobill

I wasn't really advocating Seafoam as a stabilizer, but rather a method of cleaning up the fuel system. I add it to the fuel tank if I think the fuel system may need it. I use a purpose made stabilizer in all my fuel cans when I purchase fuel, every time.
How old is the fuel in your tank, Dax? That could be giving you an issue as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Chainsaws I use Stihl oil in the pre measured bottles and it already has fuel stabilizer in it and all my gas cans get a measured shot of Marine Stabil (blue, not the red stinky stuff) before I fill them and when I winterize them (like they are now, I top off all the tanks (to prevent condensation in them) and add a bit more Marine Stabil to them as well. If my saws sit for any length of time, I run them dry of stabilized fuel and put them up in the shop. Same with the brush cutter. If I had a gas tractor (which I don't), in the winter, when I put it away in between uses, I'd do a couple things. First, I'd top off the fuel tank to eliminate any chance of condensation, shut the fuel off to the carburetor and I'd disconnect the battery. I disconnect the batteries on my tractors (diesel) when I park them anyway. I use a master disconnect knife switch that attaches to the negative terminal. Opening the switch takes the battery out of the circuit and prevents any parasitic discharge.

A starting battery, fully charged is immune to freezing unless the temps get below -40 (f). That never happens here and a fully charged starting battery in good condition looses little charge over time. Actually, they can sit for months in cold weather and loose maybe 5% of their charge.

Of course taking the battery out of the circuit don't work with an ECM controlled late model tractor as the ECM needs voltage above 9 volts to maintain it's memory and it's always pulling some juice to maintain the electronics. If I had that, I'd have a battery maintainer on the starting battery when not in use. Same applies to newer cars and trucks as well if they sit for a prolonged period.

I've never had starting battery issues but I consider a starting battery to be a consumable item, just like oil and filters so they get changed out every 4 years no matter what and when I change them out, I clean the clamps and terminals shiny bright and clean the ground lugs on the tractors and the positive lugs on the starters and relays too. I apply di-electric grease to everything I've cleaned as well. Nothing worse, summer or winter than a flat battery, no start.

Never have that issue here.


----------



## unsquidly

sixbales said:


> Forbes Best Rated Fuel Stabilizers for 2022 (Seafoam is rated way down the list):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Fuel Stabilizers For 2022
> 
> 
> Fuel stabilizers keep gasoline fresh in a car stored three months or longer. They’re especially important in E10 and E15 gasoline laced with ethanol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



I have been using Seafoam for years and never paid any attention that they say it can be used for a fuel stabilizer......I have not ever used it for that.....


----------

